
Westinghouse Atom Smasher: Icon of the Atomic Age Lays Dormant - bcaulfield
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/westinghouse-atom-smasher
======
pmiller2
Wiki has a better write up, along with a drawing of the internals, and photos
of it intact:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westinghouse_Atom_Smasher](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westinghouse_Atom_Smasher)

------
ncmncm
... Lies Dormant. Or, Lies Moldering.

